# Affordable track??



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Yet another track question...sorry guys!
I see Watts sells LGB "Nickel" track cheaper than the brass?? Am I missing something? isn't nickle good?
I also see St. Aubin sells "AMS" track for a very reasonable price....is this track a good quality?

Thanks


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This AML flex track is very popular here in Canada. It is esy to work with and matches up to LGB and AristoCraft track. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB nickle track is nickle plated brass, not solid, and it apparently wore off after a short while POing buyers. Thats likely why its being offered for less, they want to get rid of it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

As Vic points out, LGB "Nickel" track is really just plated brass. I'm not sure if LGB nickel track is is even being manufactured anymore.



AMS track is very nice, if you like brass rail. I believe AMS is only offered in code 250 where LGB, Aristo, and USA track are all code 332...meaning a taller and possibly thicker rail. Plus AMS track is targeted for 1:20.3 "narrow gauge" layouts. So if you're into 1:29 scale trains then AMS track may not look best for you. AML offerers sectional track and flex track in code 332 with USA or Euro style ties.



Code 250 nickel silver rail looks like the photo below, however affordable it is not


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB DID make nickel silver track for a while, and you can still find it, normally used. The nickel plated stuff was very recent, right around the first time they went bankrupt. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

AMS makes both code 250 and code 332 rail. In code 250, they make both the 1:20.3 tie strips and a 1:32 tie strip. Their code 332 tie strips are available in both "USA" style and "Euro Narrow Gauge" style. I've had the AMS code 250 brass track down for 4 years with no problems. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt, 
When did you get Superman to join your gandy dancers? One man on a rail? Even 80 pounds a yard adds up quickly! 

Shouldn't Supe wait for the ties? 

Don't mind my nits, that's a Great Photo! 

Thanks for denoting AMS vs. AML ... I bet that confuses some. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you buy, get a section of code 250 and a section of code 332. Set your loco on them and take a good look. They look much better on the code 250. Was an easy decision for me.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Each to his own on track code. 332 is stronger and therefore more forgiving if children or animals step on it. 

Aluminum is the weakest, Stainless the strongest, brass somewhere in between. 

Hollow track is definately the worst and can not be used outdoors.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Take some heed in what Jerry says about track size. Once I put my engines and rolling stock on code 250, I never went back to code 332! The difference is awesome! Now I have over 300 feet of LGB brass code 332 in storage!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Gary and others below, 250 is better. I sold all my LGB track and bought AMS flex track, which has been outside for more than 5 years with zero problems. I use Sunset Valley code 250, brass rail turnouts with equal satisfaction.


----------

